# best online bulk locust buy



## hawkins75 (Oct 22, 2009)

Does anyone know of a good site to order locusts in bulk please pm me


----------



## claphambeast (Aug 9, 2010)

I now sometimes use this one 

Welcome to The Livefoods Warehouse - Crickets, locust, mealworms and insects for reptiles

Hope it helps! : victory:

________________________________
1.1.0 Pogona vitticeps (Amber and Noddy the bearded dragons)
1.0.0 Weimaraner (Charlie the dog)


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

Reptilekeeping The Online Reptile Shop, Selling Livefoods Reptile Accessories and Equipment.

I've always bought multi buy tubs, great site


----------



## schumi (Oct 22, 2009)

Try here Livefoodsdirect I use these every week for 200 extra large locusts
Locusts, locust, locusta


----------



## Nat14 (Aug 18, 2010)

Could try Yeomans. is run by Luke Yeomans in Nottingham they have website for his work with king cobras Welcome to the King Cobra Sanctuary. They dont have a website for the live foods they sell but they take telephone orders and inquires on 01773 712226 and they can ship orders via tnt or deliver. They sell all sizes of locust and are pretty good.


----------



## stagecko (Aug 16, 2010)

hawkins75 said:


> Does anyone know of a good site to order locusts in bulk please pm me


i use live food warehouse every week, for next day delivery, reasonable priced and i buy in such a bulk and its free postage


----------

